# Wie PC Netzteil ohne PC betreiben?



## D0ubl3K (2. November 2010)

Hey

Ich habe ein kleines Problem und denke, dass mir hier geholfen werden kann.

Ich habe ein Autoradio und 4 Lautsprecher die ich in meinen Hobbykeller als Musikanlage einbauen will. Als Stromquelle würde ich gerne das Netzteil von meinem alten PC verwenden, da es 12V und 10A ausgibt, also genau so viel wie ein Radio braucht. Ich habe das Radio ans Netzteil angeschlossen und es funktioniert einwandfrei.

ABER: Dazu muss der PC eingeschaltet werden, was ich nicht will. Ich möchte das Netzteil ausbauen und in ein Gehäuse zusammen mit dem Autoradio einbauen.

Kann man den Schalter des PC so mit dem Netzteil verbinden, dass keine weiteren Komponenten nötig sind um das Netzteil zu betreiben?

Lg,


----------



## Lyran (2. November 2010)

Du kannst zum Starten einfach 2 Pins überbrücken, indem du das grüne Kabel (PS_on) mit einem schwarzen Kabel (Masse) verbindest. Aber nicht ohne Last (d.h. ohne angeschlossene Geräte) betreiben!


----------



## Skysnake (2. November 2010)

Hmm warum nicht ohne Last? Hab ich vor kurzem gemacht und da ist nix passiert. Mir fällt spontan auch nicht ein, was dagegen sprechen sollte.


----------



## True Monkey (2. November 2010)

So brücken ....sry für die Bildqualität 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zøtac (2. November 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Hmm warum nicht ohne Last? Hab ich vor kurzem gemacht und da ist nix passiert. Mir fällt spontan auch nicht ein, was dagegen sprechen sollte.


Dadurch kann das Netzteil kaputt gehen.
Obs stimmt weiß ich nicht, häng zur Sicherheit aber immer nen Lüfter oder Laufwerk ran


----------



## Lyran (2. November 2010)

> Bei einem Schaltnetzteil wird die elektrische Energie zuerst in einer Drossel (Spule) in Form eines Magnetfeldes gespeichert und anschliessend durch Abbau dieses Magnetfeldes wieder in elektrische umgewandelt und Teilweise im Ausgangs-Kondensator gespeichert und direkt an die Last abgegeben.
> 
> Die beim Abbau des Magnetfelds erzeugte Spannung kann ohne Belastung der Drossel schnell einige 1000Volt betragen (Dies wird z.B. bei der Zündspule im Auto angewendet; der Funken wird erzeugt wenn der Strom durch die Zündspule UNTERBROCHEN wird). Bei älteren Schaltnetzteilen kann dies zur Zerstörung der Ausgangs_Kondensatorer und Gleichrichtern führen. Bessere Netzteile haben eine Schutzschaltung welches sofort nach einigen Schaltzyklen abstellt und dann nach ca. 1 Sekunde neu startet. Dies hört man meist als "zwitschern".
> 
> Das Ganze habe ich etwas vereinfacht dargestellt, da in Computer-Netzteilen nicht nur eine Drossel verwendet wird sondern ein Transformator mit mehreren Abgriffen, aber das Prinzip, und das Problem, ist das Gleiche.



klick mich feste


----------



## D0ubl3K (2. November 2010)

Hab es so überbrückt, aber es funktioniert nicht, wenn ich das Netzteil einschalte dreht sich der Ventilator kurz und dann geht nichts mehr.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. November 2010)

Da muss afaik ne Last dranhängen damit es anbleibt !


----------



## Skysnake (2. November 2010)

Bei mir isses ohne Last angeblieben und läuft noch wunderbar


----------



## D0ubl3K (2. November 2010)

Da hängt ja das Autoradio dran.
Habe da jetzt den Schalter dazwischengeklemmt, hilft aber nichts, immer wenn ich ihn drücke dreht der Lüfter kurz. Wenn ich den Schalter aber immer wieder schnell drücke geht das Radio an. Wahrscheinlich fließt da nicht immer Strom.

edit:
Habe jetzt wieder ohne Schalter gebrückt und ein CD-Laufwerk angeschlossen, klappt ohne Probleme. Werde das ganze jetzt in ein Holzgehäuse einbauen.


----------



## Skysnake (2. November 2010)

Ähm kommt auch auf den Schalter drauf an  

Wenn der nur einmalig kurz nen Kontakt macht, dann ist das klar. Du brauchst bei den meisten NT´s einen Dauerkontakt, damit sie laufen. Kontakt weg=NT aus.


----------



## Shi (3. November 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn der nur einmalig kurz nen Kontakt macht, dann ist das klar. Du brauchst bei den meisten NT´s einen Dauerkontakt, damit sie laufen. Kontakt weg=NT aus.



WTF, gar nicht, grade ausprobiert, kurz mit dem Schraubendreher überbrücken reicht


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> WTF, gar nicht, grade ausprobiert, kurz mit dem Schraubendreher überbrücken reicht


 
Blödsinn ....das klappt zwar um ein Board zu starten aber ein NT braucht eine dauerhafte Brücke damit es läuft.

Und ich frage mich gerade wie du einen 24 Stecker mit einen Schraubendreher brücken willst


----------



## Gast12348 (3. November 2010)

D0ubl3K schrieb:


> da es 12V und 10A ausgibt, also genau so viel wie ein Radio braucht.



ein klitzekleiner irrglaube mit dem ich mal aufräumen möchte, nur weil die Batterie im Auto 12V abgibt heist das nicht das die verbraucher immer 12V wollen, klar läuft ein Autoradio oder ne Endstufe auch mit 12V aber das ist nur suboptimal, denn in wirklichkeit brauchen die 13.8V-14V was der Standart bordspannung im Auto entspricht


----------



## Shi (3. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Blödsinn ....das klappt zwar um ein Board zu starten aber ein NT braucht eine dauerhafte Brücke damit es läuft.
> 
> Und ich frage mich gerade wie du einen 24 Stecker mit einen Schraubendreher brücken willst



Ups, verwechselt


----------

